# Solved: Cannot Connect to Wireless Network When Security is Enabled



## CyanideBubblegum (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been using an unsecured wireless network for the longest time, and just now got around to trying to set it up to work with WPA-PSK and haven't been able to get it working properly.

I have a cable modem and a D-Link DI-524 802.11g/2.4GHz router which is connected to my desktop (running Windows XP SP2). My laptop is running the same OS and has an Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG network connection. Whenever I enable WPA security, my laptop can't connect to the network. It usually hangs forever at "acquiring network address" but occasionally will finally skip to "limited or no connectivity".

I've triple checked the key to make sure there wasn't an error when I was copying and pasting it. I've tried typing it in manually but it hasn't made a difference. This is what the command IPCONFIG /ALL dialogue looks like:


```
Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-k8l3qthb26
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
 Connection
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-3B-78-55
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-25-18-6F-13
```
I assume there's something hinky going on with the IP address, so I've tried changing everything (IP, subnet mask, gateway, etc.) manually to what the router lists for its WAN settings. At this point the network is connected (or so it says) but the internet doesn't work any better than before, which is to say, not at all. Updated dialogue looks like this:


```
Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-k8l3qthb26
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
 Connection
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-3B-78-55
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.57.110.72
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.57.96.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.226.10.193
                                            24.226.1.93

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-25-18-6F-13
```
For kicks here's the desktop's dialogue:


```
Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CROOM
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
        DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : wite2.on.cogeco.ca

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : wite2.on.cogeco.ca
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SMC EZ Card 10/100 Fast Ethernet PCI
 Network Adapter
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-E2-3E-A5-29
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::204:e2ff:fe3e:a529%4
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 21, 2007 3:13:24 AM
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 28, 2007 3:13:24 AM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
        NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : wite2.on.cogeco.ca
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-64
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.100%2
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
        NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
```
I notice some things don't match, but I've no idea what that means, if it means anything at all. On another note, I've tried resetting WINSOCK as well as the TC/IP stack. Nothing. I don't know what to try next. I'm sure the solution is probably something obvious and simple but I don't think I'll be able to figure out what it is.

A final caveat, while I'm not computer illiterate, I'm not exactly a genius or even a quasi-genius so in order for me to implement any suggestions, step-by-step instructions may be required.

-CB

ETA: Also, my connection speed (when connected to the network with security disabled) has recently (i.e. within the past day) become abysmally slow, usually hovering at a speed of about 1-2 Mbps. I think normal is around 54 Mbps but I'm not absolutely certain. I'm not sure whether this is a separate issue or somehow related to the fact that I've been tinkering with the network. Downloading anything is impossible, and I'm going nutso.


----------



## chipa_racing (Jul 20, 2007)

i noticed that on your laptop DHCP is not enabled, however the one your desktop your DHCP is enabled, so it is getting an ip from the router.

try enabling DHCP on your wireless on your laptop so that it can obtain a valid ip address range


----------



## CyanideBubblegum (Sep 21, 2007)

How would I go about enabling DHCP?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*Windows XP DHCP Setup Instructions*

1. Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.
2. Double-click the Local Area Connection icon to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
3. Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
4. Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
5. Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
6. Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
7. Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
8. Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## chipa_racing (Jul 20, 2007)

my bad, i should have set out how to enable dhcp.... sorry was in a rush. thanks john


----------



## CyanideBubblegum (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the instructions, I've followed them but things seem to go back to the first dialogue I posted. It says DHCP is enabled and yet it doesn't list an IP address, etc. unless I disable DHCP and enter it manually (see second posted dialogue). As I said before, entering the information manually allows me to connect to the network but the internet still doesn't function at all.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

With DHCP enabled. I'd like to see the IPCONFIG /ALL

Also, if it connects properly with DHCP enabled and no encryption, it's not a DHCP issue, it's an encryption issue. In that case, tinkering with the DHCP settings will do nothing for it.

Are you sure you have the latest drivers for that wireless adapter from the laptop manufacturer's site?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And after making sure you have the latest driver if you still have a problem and are using Windows' Wireless Zero Configuration try the Intel Proset wireless utility instead.


----------



## CyanideBubblegum (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry it's taken me a while to get back to you, I wasn't feeling well.



JohnWill said:


> With DHCP enabled. I'd like to see the IPCONFIG /ALL


I just updated the wireless drivers, as I'm not sure when/if they were previously updated.

IPCONFIG /ALL with DHCP enabled (laptop):


```
Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-k8l3qthb26
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-25-18-6F-13

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
 Connection
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-3B-78-55
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.155.39
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
```
Desktop:


```
Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CROOM
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SMC EZ Card 10/100 Fast Ethernet PCI
 Network Adapter
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-E2-3E-A5-29
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::204:e2ff:fe3e:a529%4
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 22, 2007 8:40:44
 PM
        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 29, 2007 8:40:44
 PM

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
        NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-00-64
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.100%2
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
        NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
```
When connecting to the network it still seems to lag at, "Waiting for network to be ready". Sometimes it'll eventually say, "Limited or no connectivity". Usually it just keeps endlessly trying to connect without even getting that far.



JohnWill said:


> Also, if it connects properly with DHCP enabled and no encryption, it's not a DHCP issue, it's an encryption issue. In that case, tinkering with the DHCP settings will do nothing for it.


Before when I had DHCP enabled with encryption there was no IP adress or subnet mask, etc. shown in the IP CONFIG /ALL dialogue even when DHCP appeared to be working fine with no encryption. I wasn't sure whether this was DHCP related or not. Since I've updated the drivers, however, all that information is now shown even with DHCP enabled and with encryption. I'm not sure whether the drivers fixed this problem and there's still another underlying issue or a separate issue altogether or what.

Also, since I've updated the driver the connection speed seems to have returned to normal. Although I never had an issue with connection speed before I started tinkering with the network yesterday.



TerryNet said:


> And after making sure you have the latest driver if you still have a problem and are using Windows' Wireless Zero Configuration try the Intel Proset wireless utility instead.


What would I have to do differently with the Intel Proset wireless utility in order to see if it makes a difference? Just connect to the network?

CB


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One of the things that cause an IP of all zeros (post #1) is a bad or corrupted driver. That's why John asked about updating it; and I'm guessing that's why you now get the Autoconfiguration 169.254.x.y instead of zero.

There have been a few problems with that adapter that were "fixed" when the Intel utility was used instead of WZC. So, yes, just try to connect with it. Won't necessarily make a difference, but doesn't cost much to try.


----------



## CyanideBubblegum (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok, I tried to connect to the network with the Intel utility and nothing happened. I'm not sure if this is due to my incompetence (I've never used it before) or something else. It wouldn't let me connect to the network without filling out a profile and I'm not sure whether I did that correctly. For kicks I checked the IPCONFIG /ALL and my IP address was back to all zeroes:


```
Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-k8l3qthb26
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-25-18-6F-13

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
 Connection
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-3B-78-55

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-k8l3qthb26
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-25-18-6F-13

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
 Connection
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-3B-78-55
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
```
Also, since updating my drivers I seem to be constantly dropping the connection to the network (when I have encryption disabled and am actually connected to the Internet). The signal strength seems to have gone down the toilet as well. Unless I'm sitting right beside the router signal strength is usually low or very low resulting (I assume?) in a slow connection speed. This is happening where I previously had excellent signals and connection speeds (where previously= before messing with the network and before updating drivers).

ETA: The signal strength thing and constant connection dropping are grating on my last nerve. I'm positive this happened as a result of updating the driver. Is there something I can do to fix these issues? Should I roll back the driver? Fun fact: When I click the configure button (for the wireless card) I get an error message saying, "Adapter state not found in registry". I didn't have this error message prior to updating. Am wishing I never decided to switch to a secured network.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That last ipconfig /all you showed did not have IP 0.0.0.0; it had media disconnected.

If your'e getting better results with WZC than with the Intel utility, by all means switch back to WZC.

You can revert to a previous driver using Device Manager.


----------



## CyanideBubblegum (Sep 21, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> That last ipconfig /all you showed did not have IP 0.0.0.0; it had media disconnected.


I have no idea what that means, could you please explain?

I also am unsure whether the Intel utility would have worked better or fixed anything as I really don't know how to use it.

I tried rolling back the driver and it fixed the constant connection dropping issue but the connection speed went back to being constantly at 1 MBps. The constant connection drops is the lesser of the two evils so I re-updated the driver.

I'm so frustrated and the thing that galls me the most is that I never had any problems before a couple days ago. I just don't see how my fooling around trying to set up a new secured network could have screwed up my wireless card or given me connection and speed issues.

Also, I'm not sure if I mentioned this before, but even when my laptop is right next to the router, I'm still plagued with constant disconnections. The only thing that being right near the router seems to change is the fact that the signal strength is "excellent". If I move ten feet or more away from the router it goes back to being "low" or "very low". As I said, I never had this problem before a couple days ago. Hell, I bet if I went in my basement I wouldn't be able to get any signal at all (even though I never had a problem before). The odd thing is, I seem to be picking up signals for other wireless networks nearby just fine. Their signal quality doesn't seem to have changed, which makes me think there's obviously something hinky going on at my end.

Is there anything you can suggest to fix any of these issues? I honestly don't even care about the secured network anymore, I just want things to go back to the way they were before.


----------



## cmk (Sep 24, 2007)

Try some of the options I've posted in here. They're worth a go even if only to count them out.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With wireless "Media disconnected" means that the wireless adapter is not even trying to connect to a network.

IP of 0.0.0.0 means a problem with driver or adapter or a dup. name on network.

IP of 169.254.x.y means the adapter tried to get an IP configuration but no Dhcp server replied (often this is a result of an encryption discrepancy between the router and adapter).

If those other wireless networks have a strong signal and are on your same channel they could be interfering; if this is the case try changing the channel on the router. In North America the non interfering channels are 1, 6 and 11.

Constant disconnections sometimes are caused by two wireless clients running at the same time (Intel Proset and WZC in this case).

To use the Intel Proset simply double click on its icon in the Notification Area (System Tray). The bottom part of its window shows the available networks. Select yours and tell it to connect. You get a choice of 'one time' connection; if you don't select that it will create a profile and automatically connect in the future.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If this all worked a couple of days ago, did you consider a system restore to before the issue surfaced?


----------



## CyanideBubblegum (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation. I made sure to switch to a secure channel, I'm sure I was on one before but I was switched channels quite a bit to see if it would make a difference and forgot to switch back. I don't notice anything different though.

I disabled WZC and connected to the network with the Intel utility and the constant connection drops seem to have stopped, so I assume that's what was causing that problem. The signal strength still seems to be the same (i.e. crappy where it was previously excellent). The reason why I mentioned still being able to detect my neighbours' wireless networks the same as I did before (i.e. a network that a had strong signal a couple days ago still has a strong signal, and networks that have always had weak signals due to being far away are still weak) was because I assume this means there's nothing wrong with my wireless card's ability to pick up networks and that the low signal strength issue is a result of my router or network in particular. If that makes sense? I'm still unsure as to how this could have changed in the past few days though as I don't know how creating a new network would result in a weak signal.

I can't believe I never thought to do a system restore. I think the reason it never crossed my mind was because I assumed the problem lied in the way I had set up the network or something. I'll do a restore ASAP and let you all know if it fixes anything.

Also, I did as cmk suggested but I didn't notice any improvements.

ETA: Crap. Someone poke me in the eye with a sharp stick. The _only_ restore point I have is for yesterday which is after all these problems started. I think earlier restore points may have been deleted (?) when I ran CCleaner on Saturday. Or it was something else which I can't remember, but I certainly would not have done it on purpose. I may be dense but I'm not _that_ dense.

I'm going to try resetting my router again and setting up a new network since I have absolutely no idea what else to try. I certainly don't think I can make things worse.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just thought of the System Restore myself.


----------



## CyanideBubblegum (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok, resetting and creating a new network did nothing. I am now fresh out of ideas. Would a new router help? I would really hate to buy a new one because I really don't think there's anything wrong with this one, except maybe the way I've configured it. If a new router will fix my problems though I'll gladly shell out the extra mulah.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you do the system restore to before you did the configuration that broke it?


----------



## CyanideBubblegum (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry, I edited my second last post right before you replied so I guess you didn't see it. Here it is again:

Crap. Someone poke me in the eye with a sharp stick. The only restore point I have is for yesterday which is after all these problems started. I think earlier restore points may have been deleted (?) when I ran CCleaner on Saturday. Or it was something else which I can't remember, but I certainly would not have done it on purpose. I may be dense but I'm not that dense.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I can't imagine a new router fixing this, since it was working with this one and the configuration of Windows broke it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's take a stab at a stack reset, because I can't see any logical reason why this doesn't work.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## CyanideBubblegum (Sep 21, 2007)

Did the stack reset, rebooted. I haven't noticed any difference. Should I do this on the desktop as well? Oh, and the wireless network is now classified as peer-to-peer, I don't think it was a few minutes ago before I reset the router and recreated the wireless network. Or maybe it was and I just didn't notice. I think I'm beginning to lose my sanity so I can't be positive. But if I had to bet on it, I'd say it didn't say peer-to-peer before. I'm not sure if that's at all important though.

Also, to recap, the only real issue now is getting my signal strength and connection speed back since I've given up on a having secure network. Also I would like to be able to switch back to using WZC and disable the Intel utility so the connection drops won't return.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

By a reset of the router I'm assuming that you meant a reset to factory default settings.

Check its antenna(s) for unwanted looseness.

Have another wireless computer (or a friend with a wireless laptop) to get a second opinion on the router's signal?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We need to fix the P2P for the wireless network.

Create a file in notepad named NODETYPE.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : NODETYPE.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be NODETYPE.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters]

"NodeType"=dword:00000001
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.


----------



## CyanideBubblegum (Sep 21, 2007)

Ha, turns out the antenna on the router was loose, probably from my fiddling with the router. The signal strength issue is resolved. Boy, I feel like the biggest idiot ever. The only consolation is that this was a byproduct of the original issue (not being able to connect to the WPA-PSK network) and not what I started a thread about. Still, feel free to point and laugh.

Anyways, as I was on a role, I decided to set up the network with WEP encryption. It's not WPA but since I'm willing to settle for no encryption, it's a step up. And get this: it actually works! For now at least. It could stop working the minute I submit this post just to spite me.

I did the REG edit thing, and I think I actually managed to do it successfully. I'm not sure what it's supposed to do though. Should it no longer say peer-to-peer? Because it still does. Unless I'm supposed to reboot or something?

I believe you guys deserve a very big, "Thank you". Thank you! My nerves were totally shot to hell over the past few days due to these problems, and you have no idea what fixing them does for my peace of mind.

Also, I don't want to push my luck, but is there some way I could switch back to using WZC and disable the Intel utility so the connection drops won't come back. The Intel utility is just not very intuitive for me and I would like to switch back if at all possible. Of course if this is the only way to prevent connection drops then I'll live with it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You do indeed have to reboot to clear that.

You can simply close the Intel wireless client and see if WZC functions for you. You'll probably have to enter your WEP key into the WZC when you search for networks again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Intel Proset under the Tools menu select "Use Microsoft client." The Intel will still be in your All Programs menu if you want/need to switch back to it.

Don't feel bad about the loose antenna. It's sorta the wireless equivalent of "the cable failed." We seldom think to look at such "uninteresting low tech" things.


----------

